# need help, auger not cutting



## Powder

I was hoping someone out there could help me do some trouble shooting. Yesterday I bought a used auger, a tecumseh earthquake. This is essentially an Eskimo brand. It starts up just fine and runs great. The problem is that when I took it out today it won't cut the ice. I've replaced the blades so I know they are sharp. Any idea as to why this won't cut and how I can fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## bowcarp

Powder , not trying to be a smart azz but is it the correct auger for the power head , I knew a guy who bought a new auger for his old power head but it turned the wrong way , maybe something simple like that , good luck and hope you find a answer


----------



## Powder

Yeah, I thought of that too. It looks like it's turning the correct way. I was able to cut one hole (very slowly and a lot of work) so my thought is that if it was turning the wrong way I wouldn't have been able to cut at all.


----------



## 1stout

If the blades were dull the previous owner may have tried to bust through the ice by banging the auger through. This may have changed the blade angle and it won't cut very good. Look to see if it's bent.


----------



## MOB

I hate to ask this, but I've never heard of or seen a "tecumseh earthquake". Are you sure it's an ice bit and not a dirt bit? I'm sorry to ask this, but an Earthquake auger sounds like a name for a post hole digger.


----------



## Powder

Earthquake is the name of the powerhead, that doesn't have anything to do with the auger below it.


----------



## MOB

I'm sorry, I had to ask the obvious. I have used an old Magnum to drill post holes with an ice bit.


----------



## bowhunter09

couple things you have to look at, obvious thing is blades sharp? is the powerhead turning the auger bit the right way? Sometimes take jiffy and strikemaster, they spin opposite directions so you have to make sure they are both correct for each other. If none of the above is wrong, it is the pitch of the blades. If you drop it, bang it on the ice, etc., that will change the pitch of the blades. It REALLY does make a differencne, a small angle difference will make a world of difference. Call up the company, because you either have to send/bring it in, bend it yourself or buy a new auger bit

Good luck!


----------



## curty

something to check also is the point sharp, If the point in the center is not sharp it wont let the blades cut.been there done that


----------



## Doogie

you buy earthquake replacement blades or eskimo?

if you google tecumseh earthquake, all that comes up are earth augers. You say you got it used, unless it specifically says on the auger that its for ice, id imagine you have yourself a earth auger. How many people switch out augers??

I wouldent imagine earth blades cutting ice to good, could you swap them out with ice blades?


----------



## Powder

earth augers and ice augers look much different. The blades on there were eskimo, I replaced them with eskimo. I even had a couple guys at the bait shop look at it. There is no doubt it is an ice auger.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

The pitch is different on the earth auger than it is on the ice auger version. By replacing the blades alone on the earth auger version, it will not cut the same, the ice auger has a different pitch base.

If it is a ice auger flighting, than it is very likely the center point is in need of sharpening in order to feed the new blade.

Does it shave ice, but not feed the blade? If so, it is the center point...that is, if that is the correct lower ice auger for that unit.


----------



## Perch Tugger

Sarpen your center point I think you will find it will cut then I had the same problem with my old eskimo.


----------



## bowcarp

powder , when you get tit workin right let us know what worked for future reference


----------



## Powder

Thanks for all the suggestions. After trying several of your suggestions I found a way to get it to work. I bought a new 10" auger to replace the 8" one it came with! The original one was an ice auger but I think it was the point that was the problem. I tried to sharpen it but I didn't have the right tools to do that properly and unfortunately, the point is welded into the end so I couldn't take it out and replace it.

I got the new 10" auger yesterday and tried it out today. It works just fine. This one also has a removable point so if this becomes a problem in the future it will be an easy fix.


----------

